# Laufzeitfehler 339 bei "MSMAPI32.ocx"



## Elblindo (25. März 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen ich bin neu hier im Forum aber nicht so neu auf dieser Seite  sie hat mir schon viel geholfen! nur bei meinem momentanen Problem habe ich noch keine Lösung gefunden und hoffe mir kann jemand helfen...und zwar habe ich ein kleines Programm mit VB6 auf meinem Laptop geschrieben und auch die Tests haben alle auf dem Laptop funktioniert...Nun habe ich das Programm auf meinen anderen Rechner gepackt und wollte es dort testen und es startet auch nur wenn ich dann auf einen Button klicke mit dem eine Email erstellt werden soll bekomme ich einen Fehler:

laufzeitfehler 339
Die Komponente "MSMAPI32.ocx" oder eine ihrer Abhängigkeiten ist nicht richtig registriert: eine datei fehlt oder ist ungültig

So das wäre mein Problem kann mir jemand diesen Fehler erklären und event auch verraten wie ich diesen beseitigen kann...

Ich hänge mal das Programm mit an und mit einem Screener des Fehlers event. kann mir ja jemand helfen

mit bestem dank im voraus
Elblindo


----------



## Norbert Eder (25. März 2004)

Hast das besagte OCX auf dem anderen System installiert? Ist sie überhaupt vorhanden? Wenn nein, dann raufkopieren und mit regsrv32 registrieren.

mfG,
Nitro


----------



## Elblindo (26. März 2004)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort...Ich habe es auf einem Rechner probiert auf dem die Datei vorhanden ist und dort funktioniert das Programm einwandfrei...also wird es an der fehlenden Datei liegen...nun wirft das für mich ein neues problem auf: Wie realisiere ich eine Installationsroutine(habe ich noch nie gemacht) damit diese Datei auf den Rechner beim Start des Programms installiert wird...wäre super wenn mir das auch noch jemand erklären kann...

Danke nochmals für die schnelle Hilfe
Elblindo


----------



## Norbert Eder (26. März 2004)

Pfuh, VB6 ist schon ein zeiterl her bei mir, aber du solltest in einem der Menüpunkte einen Setup-Assistenten haben (wenn nicht, guck dir mal die Add-Ins durch). Damit kannst dann ein  Setup machen ....

mfG,
Nitro


----------

